# Poor Jake



## cavaliergirl (Jul 18, 2010)

Our poor boy Jake is really having a rough time lately with so many issues. His spinal arthritis is taking a toll on his back legs. We now have to lift him
under his belly to get him to stand. He has had a couple moments where he starts trembling and I know he has to be in pain. He gave us a bad scare
Saturday night and we thought this might be it, but he snapped out of it thank God. He has a vet appointment on Thursday and I'm hoping he can give him something to make him more comfortable. He is on Pred and has been for several years...5 mg. every other morning. We increased the dose a couple months ago to 10 mg. but it did nothing. We have now increased to 20 mg and it does seem to help a little on the day he gets it. I hate having to give that to him since it is such a dangerous drug, but I think that has helped him get to 14 1/2. It doesn't take much to exhaust him either anymore. He gets out of breath a lot. It just breaks our hearts because we know what is ahead. He still is eating very well though and loves his Daddy's spaghetti sauce & meatballs  His hearing is not good and now his eyesight is pretty much gone. His lumps and bumps seem to be bothering him also, because he bothers the ones he can reach a lot. I just want him to be as comfortable as we can get him and will go on our vet's advice, but I do not want to make a decision for fear of making the wrong one. This is so hard, my heart is breaking. Has anyone else had any success with a pain medicine while their boy or girl was on Prednisone?
Well I will keep you updated after his appointment on Thursday.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Awwww, poor Jake. How old is he? If the prednisone is no longer working maybe the vet can suggest something else. I am glad you are taking him; it is tough watching our dogs get old.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Definitely talk to your vet about pain meds as certain ones cannot be used in conjunction w/ prednisone. We have a 13+ year old permanent foster senior golden that came to us a few weeks back. She is on tramadol for pain--lots of spinal and hip issues--as well as on a very small dosage of prednisone due to her HW+ status and long-term treatment. I usually use metacam for pain but was advised that was not advisable due to her being on the prednisone.

Thoughts and prayers going out to you and Jake.


----------



## cavaliergirl (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks Angelina. Jake is almost 14 1/2 now and yes it is really tough to watch them grow old. I hope we can make him more comfortable. I do not want him in any pain.


----------



## cavaliergirl (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm sure the vet can give him something to make him more comfortable. He never seemed like he was in pain in the past, but the last week or so it is really evident that he is very uncomfortable. Thank you for your reply and best of luck with your baby.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I know it is heartbreaking to see them go downhill, but it still feels good to have them around. I hope vet will find way to easy the pain of your sweet Jake.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am sorry Jake is having a rough week. I hope the vet can give him something to ease his pain. Thoughts and prayers will be with you and Jake!! It is very hard to watch our babies grow old...love him and spoil him...best advice I can give.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Sorry to hear poor Jake is having a tough time. I really hope the vet can help. It is so hard to see them get old - you know they still have so much love inside. 

I'm crossing my fingers for your Thursday appt. But I hope he's already feeling better.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Sending you hugs and prayers. I hope the vet can give Jakey some relief. :crossfing


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

just checking in to see how Jake is doing. It is so sad to watch them get old.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Copper was on prednisone for the last few months of his life.

Have you considered laser light therapy? Cop's acupuncture vet said acupuncture wouldn't work with the prednisone, but the light therapy helped him a lot with his arthritis and weak back end.


----------



## cavaliergirl (Jul 18, 2010)

Well Jake's visit at the Vet went pretty well. We now have him on Tramadol for the pain twice a day. It seems to be making him pretty comfortable. I will need to give it to him a little later in the evening though because if I give it to him at dinner time, by the time we go to bed it's worn off a little and he is awake at night. Vet said it will probably make him sleepy. He was on the same page as we were and said at this point we want to make him as pain free as we can and much more comfortable. We are trying the pred everyday for 1 week to see if we notice a difference. He also gave us a sling to use so that in addition to a harness which only holds him up towards the front, holds his back end up. It is working pretty good. Lots of daddy's meatballs, hugs and kisses thats what he will get. Thank you everyone for all your well wishes. We really appreciate it.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Hope Jake is feeling better with this new medication and you have nice weekend with your boy.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks for the update. I hope Jake has an even better tomorrow.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad to see that Jake is getting some relief with Tramadol. I hope the prednisone will help also. I hope you are having a good weekend with your boy. Thoughts and prayers continue for Jake!!


----------

